# Is It Weird I'm Attracted To Buying One Of These?



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Item no.



280982488691 on eBay.
​
Have a I lost ma senses?



Not sure why just like the look of it!
​


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Y E S ! !

&

Y E S ! !

Edit: High class "strap" though. :wink1:

Also, How could I forget? *"Feature #6: The excellent appearance watch is easy to match your cloth and it also a perfect decoration at your wrist"*


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I just like the look of it!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

For the money buy it. :blush2:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Although its from the US


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Although its from the US


Yes, where ALL of the GOOD STUFF is made!


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Haha! I might buy it ;]


----------

